
Twenty Five Years in Chinese Jazz - chesterfield
http://theanthill.org/jazz
======
SCAQTony
Thank you China, at least jazz is growing somewhere for... "Jazz Has Become
The Least-Popular Genre In The U.S."

"...In 2011, a total of 11 million jazz albums (CD, cassette, vinyl, &
digital) were sold, according to BusinessWeek. This represents 2.8% of all
music sold in that year. However, just a year later, in 2012, that percentage
fell to 2.2%. It rose slightly to 2.3% in 2013 before falling once again to
just 2% in 2014.

That 2% represents just 5.2 million albums sold by all jazz artists in 2014.
In comparison, the best-selling artist of 2014, Taylor Swift, sold 3.7 million
copies of her latest album ‘1989’ in the last 2 months of 2014 alone. ..."

[http://thejazzline.com/news/2015/03/jazz-least-popular-
music...](http://thejazzline.com/news/2015/03/jazz-least-popular-music-genre/)

------
contingencies
Cheers, very interesting. I know some of the early people in the Chinese music
scene but have never spent much time in Beijing and had not read of such an
early foreign involvement. If you visit Yunnan hit me up.

------
piAcceptor
That is very nicely written, thanks!

------
dharma1
thanks for posting!

